# Favorite Musky Net



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a good size net know that I have been using for Salmon nets musky okay it's a Beckman Bag on a different handle that extends but it's not deep enough to keep the fish in the water or as much as I would like to keep in the water it's just okay. My Ranger sits pretty low to the water so don't need anything real gigantic or deep but a new net is on my list of things to get for next season

I like the idea of the collapsible nets so i can easily store it, are these nets quick on the fly for near boat strikes that you would want to boat quickly or do you just keep them open at the ready? 

When casting off the front of my boat I'm constantly standing on my net so would like to avoid that, I don't want to drill into my floor or glass for an upright net holder, plus it would be in the way of casting as I swivel around the front of my boat depending on boat position and where I'm casting. 

What do you guys like or don't like?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I have an older net that a friend gave me. Plenty big and the handle collapses so it is shorter to store. They can be a pita, though, and get in the way with two or more people in the boat. 

If I'm by myself, I use a piece of pvc pipe placed in one seat post hole (my seat posts holes are 2"+) in the back of the boat and then stick the net handle in the pvc. It is out of the way, off the floor and easily accessible. 

If two of us are fishing then it leans against the driver seat but can be tripped over. I use one of the flexible rubber ties to hold it against the windshield support (I have a multi species boat). 

I'd like to get a folding type net but they are very expensive and I have other things I need to buy before paying for another net. So this one will have to do for now.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

This thread is pretty old, but here is my $0.02. YES, it's extremely expensive but it should last you decades...the frabill big kahuna. It's the last musky net you will ever buy. But once, cry once.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If I were to get another net it would be one of the Drifter Tackle Predator series. They make an XL and XXL. Probably pick one up next winter at one of the Muskie shows and save on shipping (since they are "oversized").


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Frabile big game for me.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I like my Promar Grande net...37”x 42”.


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> If I were to get another net it would be one of the Drifter Tackle Predator series. They make an XL and XXL. Probably pick one up next winter at one of the Muskie shows and save on shipping (since they are "oversized").


I picked up this exact net from the Muskie Max expo in Pittsburg 2 years ago, Take CASH .... Vendor knocked off 30$ for cash buy.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I picked up smaller version from Drifter that they were discontinuing. Less than the XL or XXL and it has a flat bottom. But the bottom of the bag is coming apart. Don't know if the material is bad or if the mice around here are getting to it. Need a replacement bag now.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

If storing a net on board is important, StowMaster TS116Y Musky Tournament folding net works for me. I threw away the net material that came with it after a musky rolled up in the it and it took forever to get it untangled. I called Frabill to get a net with thicker rope like net material. They knew exactly what net would replace the StowMaster net. I can stand in it and it comes up to my chin and I'm 6'. It is the best of two worlds.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Frabil conservation


----------

